# amazing horse saves me.....!! =] love mii ponayyyy



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Let me remind all of you that i only adopted this horse 4/28/10 a couple of days after my birthday and a couple of days after i swore i would NEVER ride again! 

You see a couple of months before i adopted my Beau bear i had a huge fall that resulted in minor head injury and had a major occurrence that broke me apart. So in that case i gave up riding. Plus i was losing my seat a whole lot. Falling off friends horses, my own horse down south. So here is the story. 

At about 2:00PM 06/28/10 me & my horse went on trail to where there is a huge lake you can swim in and a big straight away you can gallop/canter/trot the whole way down if u want. My horse has a horrible way of putting his feet so it **** well of mighta been that he tripped. Well were were cantering along the trail going back home and *boom* tripped once ! Now i dont know about any of your horses but, my horse prances when we are going back home. So as i'm letting him prance I let him break into a canter and since he didnt get to gallop alot i let him pick up the gallop. I can normally keep him into a controlled collected hand gallop but, this time all he wanted to do was run. So what am i going to do stop him? Naw! So i let him gallop. I asked him to slow down and so he did. Broke back into a canter. Exactly what i wanted him to do ... patted him on the neck and told him "good boy beau" I had no idea what was to come next. He trips again! but, this time he didnt make it! He flipped over onto his back HEAD FIRST and once i felt his back end coming off the floor i knew i was going to either 1)get squished and risk being in the hospital 
2)jump to the left and land ina pile of sticks
3)jump to right and pray i dont break my neck!

what do ya think i did?! Hell yeah i'm jumping to the right. I jump off of him and he goes tumbling! I coulda **** well been dead! That's how bad he fell onto his back. I'm in the back of him crying in unbelievable pain i've ever felt in my life. He thankfully did NOT get up and run awaii... Instead of running awaii he whinyed until i called out his name... I was in so much pain that he stood there whinying for 2mins straight.. I'll put it into quotes of how it was... 

I jump off "holyyy sh*tttt"
*on floor crying watching for beau to get up*
*he gets up and immediately starts whinnying*
me - beau im over here! behind u! beau!
*still whinnying*
me - beau bear over here! come here beau bear!
*he finally turns around in my direction and trots in my direction*

He must of known i was hurt b/c he waited for me to sit up. I was curled up holding my ankle screaming in pain b/c of the fall. I finally sit up and he bows his head. I thought he was itching his leg which he normally does but, he was waiting for me to put my hands around his neck so he could help me up. Let me tell you before he flipped. I saw him put his front legs in front of him and tried so hard not too.. Like he knew I was going to get hurt and he was doing everything possible to have it not happen. HE WAS PROTECTING ME! Anyway, i wrapped my hands around his neck and he pulled me up! Right off the floor! I hopped to the front of his face and patted him on the neck and cried so hard and thanked him for protecting me. A normal horse wouldn't do that! I put my head on his head and thanked him for a good 5 mins.. *still on trail at this point* i walked over to him and held onto him while i was hopping to my stirrup.. YES I WAS IN A SADDLE! grabbed on and he stood perfectly still.. NORMALLY he would walk while i was getting on or he would keep moving but, this time he stood PERFECTLY still! I got on and he walked off. Not holding onto the reins, not in my stirrups. I told him *walk* and he walked off the trail like a perfect little angel. No prancing, no trying to break into a canter. walked real slow! because he knew i was hurt!

Let me tell you! Since i first bought this horse i regret NOTHING. I love this horse! He is my light and without him I don't know what i woulda done when that happened! I love my horse <3 I also went and saw a doctor yesterday for my ankle.. i was making an assumption of how bad my ankle was... i actually ended up with a fractured ankle....
[/FONT]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

aawwwwww its always good to hear a nice story like that . You and beau have a special bond and that is adorable i miss that with the mare iused to ride i fell a weird way on her shoulder and pushed myself off but ended up in front of her before she could step on me she stopped a sliding stop her hoof barly touched my leg and she backed up as fast as she could.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thanks  i love my gelding so much  sometimes it's unbelievable how strong of a bond me and him have


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This story made me smile.
It's something I picture out of a movie or sweet,touching book.

You have a very special bond with Beau and that has to feel amazing! Your life 
was at risk that day and you might of not been alive to tell your story but I'm glad you are okay as well as your pony. I believe you have a guardian angel in your hands


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks  Ended up with a bad fracture in my ankle. I thank god it was only that. I totally wish everyone was able to meet beau. He's an amazing TB  thank you so much for commenting


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh I was picturing small horse....how tall is he? Do you have any pictures of him? This forum LOVES pictures.

I'm sorry about your ankle but you got really lucky is all I can say.

I was just playing around one day thinking oh I can try this(tried to ride bridleless and just use my legs for cues) she took off and head towards the cattle chutes! I screamed cause I saw I was going to get stuck and be hurtin bad so I bailed and ended up being fine. She's a short fall. I wish my horse wouldn't get a wild hair in her butt so much..I love her though.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

well he is 16/3.. kinda feels super tall to me though... pictures


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

That is one big boy!your horse is two hands plus a little more higher than mine! Look at those big ol feet he has!

I like his halter


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

awww thanks  i bought it off of Chickssaddelry.com


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

and yeah he's a real big boy for 16/3 but he's absolutely comfortable  and no TB personality


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow,really? Thats awesome because some TB's are very hot. Some aren't though.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and I didn't know you could buy horses on there! I go on there once in awhile. But not enough to really know everything about the site.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

yeah they are a great website  and yeah he's not hot at all. hasn't spooked once since i've owned him


----------



## Tacha (Jun 9, 2010)

I actually teared up when reading your post, because of how strong your bond is... he knew you were hurt so he was there to help you. They are truly special animals!

I fractured my ankle a few years back but not from riding, i was tarzan jumping (jumping to catch a cord and land in the water) i hesitated and thought i would jump the second try my fingers slipped and i fell in shallow water. My ankle swelled up quickly, i knew i had to have broken it because i couldn't walk on it but i think i was in such shock i didn't cry at first, it felt hot and painful. 16 hours in the emergency room i found out i fractured my shin into my ankle and required a cast up to my butt! I went back a week later to have it removed so they could be certain they wouldn't have to put pins in my ankle but they said i was healing fast... faster then anyone they'd ever seen, so i was lucky and got 3 months of cast wearing  

I would love to share the same bond you and your horse have when i get mine... 
Get well soon! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm. I might be a little concerned about the tripping, that his feet may not be trimmed right.

But anyway, I just had to say that I had a similar experience that really improved the relationship with my horse too. 

I was doing something similarly foolish, letting my horse gallop up a trail that went up a hill. I was on one of my Arabians that had tons of GO. So I let him run up this hill and I swerve to miss a tree branch. The saddle rolls right over onto the horse's side with me! (Side note, I believe the breast collar saved my life because it kept the saddle from rolling completely under the horse).

So I ride a few strides on his side like a circus monkey and realize that there is no way in heck that I am getting back upright onto the horse's back, and that if I stay hanging there I might pull him over. 

So I let go and drop off. We were running mind you! So I fell off and was in incredible pain for a few minutes, and was trying to figure out if anything was broken.

I always thought this particular horse would just run home and leave me for dead, even though I loved him very, very much, I didn't know if the feeling was mutual. He actually came back and stood by me until I was able to get to my feet. 

That turned out to be one of the best experiences I've had riding because I wasn't hurt, just really bruised and after that I felt like our relationship was so much better. Like he actually cared for me a little bit, lol! 

So that's my story. And I am a big believer in breast collars now. My saddle was probably too loose and it didn't fit that horse very well, but given the right circumstances, I think almost any saddle can slip. 

But my Arab didn't run home and leave me for dead after all. He was a really wonderful, fun horse. I kept him until he died at age 24 of colic.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

He's gorgeous,
Im glad your okay and am jealous of ur bond lol


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

This is sooo hard to believe. I wish I had that kind of relationship. =/ Awesome horse you gots there.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww i wish me and Sheena had a bond like that. Sometimes I wonder if she cares even a little.

VB


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

He loves you! What a wonderful horse!

Much less dramatic but it reminds me of when I got a horrible sudden stomach flu/cramps/nausea once on the trail and my horse was walking so gingerly as I was moaning and being pathetic he looked like he was tip toeing. As soon as we got home and I got off he was normal but he was trying so hard to be extra careful because I was hurting!


----------

